# Update on wrecked cruze



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

This is just an update, and kind of an informative post to people who haven't had to go through the anguish and turmoil of wrecking their cruze!

Had the car for about a month now after the repairs, long story short, wrecked it under rainy and inexperienced conditions and hit a fire hydrant!

Car made a great recovery, except a little bit dirtier because of all this crazy weather here in Colorado, and it drives the same!


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

looks like new again. Hey now since she has a new coat of paint you should clear bra the front. It would help on the rock chips


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

That's not a bad idea! I'll put it on my list of to do things for sure!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Definitely get the clear bra. I have it on my ECO and can see where the bra itself has been hit. We have some extremely gravelly paved roads here.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I ditto the clear bra. Looks like nothing ever happened to that Cruze!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i hate that i didnt clear bra


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

boraz said:


> i hate that i didnt clear bra


I clear bra the bottom half of my car. What I did was get a deluxe kit & then did the bottom 1 foot of the door all the way around the whole car. The product alone cost me $600 & I did it myself. Make sure it is 3m film too. I got mine on eBay & asked if they have the deluxe kit. This did the roof stripe, sills, ground effects, top rear bumper. I custom cut the rest. I also got paint to match door molding IMO the best thing I bought for this car.
PS I also monstaliner the whole bottom of my car to help keep the rust down. This cost less than $200 color Smurfadelic blue & 2 days of taping & almost 3 rolls of tape too.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Nescafe said:


> This is just an update, and kind of an informative post to people who haven't had to go through the anguish and turmoil of wrecking their cruze!
> 
> Had the car for about a month now after the repairs, long story short, wrecked it under rainy and inexperienced conditions and hit a fire hydrant!
> 
> ...


I see your @ Ft. Carson I probably saw you before, I'm down the way @ Schriever.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

For future reference if your low on windshield washer fluid you do not need to use a fire hydrant to access the tank to top it off again.


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

illroyale said:


> I see your @ Ft. Carson I probably saw you before, I'm down the way @ Schriever.


Maybe, Cosprings is a small place! I'll have to keep an eye out! You go to any local car meetups?

Also yeah, too bad the hydrant was a movie prop one, now that would make for a cooler story!


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

How much were the repairs?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> How much were the repairs?


Depends on deductables lol


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Depends on deductables lol


The out of pocket can change, but the cost of the repair is the cost of the repair.


----------



## Nescafe (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply, went out to the field for about 3 weeks.









****** up a lot of things! I think the total parts list was over 100 items.


----------

